
iOS Apps for Dealing with Anxiety - Jcudd
https://www.freeramble.com/news/2019/10/10/4-apps-to-help-deal-with-anxiety/
======
adrianasoto
I used an amazing app to deal with anxiety, for me was awesome, try it.
Download it In Iphone: [http://bit.ly/Mind_plus](http://bit.ly/Mind_plus) and
in google play: [http://bit.ly/app_MindPlus](http://bit.ly/app_MindPlus)

------
theden
AutoSender looks nice, but I'd be wary about data collection. Their privacy
policy
([https://www.freeramble.com/doc/FreeRamble_Privacy_Policy.htm...](https://www.freeramble.com/doc/FreeRamble_Privacy_Policy.html))
states it's anonymized but days like these I'm not convinced...

